# Staurogyne Repens Growth



## Antix (May 11, 2010)

I recently got some staurogyne repens in pretty rough shape. Its really small and very pale. I've had it in my tank for about a week with no noticeable improvement. Any ideas or parameters for growth? 

Its in a 20 gallon long tank with 3 18W T5s, pressurized Co2 and dosage of ferts 3 times a week.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

ive had some that i got planted for about 3 weeks and its just got a few new roots and buds coming out of the nodes just seems like a slow grower be paitent a week old its prob not even established yet and it its the tops that you got it has to get a all new root system to food for thought.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

It takes a few weeks to get established and then it takes off very quickly.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

In my experience 2 weeks is a minimum to see any new growth. Just sticking root systems in substrate isn't enough to see any immediate results. I predict that you'll see little improvement for the next 7-10 days, but then they'll suddenly spring to life.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Add substrate ferts if it isn't a nutrient rich variety (eg aquasoil).


----------



## Baydo (Dec 11, 2017)

Staurogyne repens take a couple of weeks to get adjusted to a new tank, if you cannot see any growth of visible signs of improvements in the next couple of weeks you may have something wrong.


----------

